# How to increase butterfat and lower protein?



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

I had my milk tested last season and the protein came back higher than butterfat. I'm pretty new to the whole milk testing thing, so I wanted to know how to invert those numbers. Last year my does were fed second cut grass hay at night (about 5 flakes between 8 of them, they're Nigerians), pasture/browse during the day (includes access to woods and grass pasture), Blue Seal Caprine Challenger (about 3 cups each while they were milking), DuraFerm ConceptAid Goat Mineral (free choice), sodium bicarb (free choice).

In addition to that, can someone give me a basic low-down on what ideal milk protein/fat/SCC (etc.) counts are. The only "ideal" counts I can find online are for cows milk.

I really only use the milk for consumption for myself, but I want to be well informed and it seems to me that if there is an imbalance of milk levels that it may be nutritionally linked.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Good feed will increase the amount of milk production and that in itself will product more butterfat. Now the protein is another deal. Good luck on that !


----------



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

What would you change in my feed program to increase that butterfat? Take the off pasture and feed good quality second cut hay, add alfalfa cubes/pellets?


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

My experience is kinda limited but to add to that from what I have read from others that post here and have kept goats for lots of years, they recommend alfalfa in either pellets or flakes (hay) form. It is high in protein but don't over do on it because it has an effect on the copper in the goat's system. The compound in alfalfa bonds with the copper and inhibits it from the goat's system to use. You know goats need copper (give a copper bolus at least every 6 months, more often if needed) and selenium (if your area is low in that mineral) you can buy a paste and give if needed, cobalt (I keep a cobalt block out all time) plus access to free choice minerals also I mix the loose minerals 50/50 with Diamond V yeast. Also free choice on the baking powder. They will use it if they need it. The yeast helps the goats digestive system. OK back to feed. A good 16 % dairy feed in pellet form if you can find it. Good cleaned whole oats. Race horse oats are usually cleaned better than normal whole oats so look for them, they have lots less dust/dirt. There is nothing wrong with letting your goats run on pasture/woods during the day. Other posters here may have other options that better fit your area to locate the right feeds. I am not familiar with the feeds you are feeding so I can only give you my opinion. Moderation is usually a good thing. Protein will usually up the level of butterfat to some degree but ND usually have a high butterfat level. So good luck with your efforts.


----------



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

It was odd because someone had said I had inverted levels of butterfat and protein, that one was supposed to be higher than the other. Idk! I'm really confused by the whole composition of the milk testing. Thanks for your input!


----------

